# Can't play The Witcher 2



## Badders (Feb 23, 2012)

I have installed the game under all recommended or standard choices of installation and installed the game fully, when the launcher is shown on screen i click "launch game" the splash appears behind an application error saying the following "The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000142). Click OK to close the application"

Does anyone know how i can get around this and finally play?

I have Windows 7 Home Premium (Service Pack 1)

Thanks, Badders


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Are you using the Steam or retail version?

Is the game patched to the latest version? Did you manually install the patch or did Steam do it automatically?

Do you have any software installed for virtual drives or disc emulation? (eg. Daemon Tools, Alcohol, PowerISO, etc) If you have, unmount your virtual drives, uninstall the software and reboot to see if you still get the error.

Please post your full system specs.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

also could you please post your full PC specs
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU (Power Supply Unit)


----------



## Badders (Feb 23, 2012)

Im using the retail version
I manually installed the patch 1.2 when prompted to do so.
I have daemon tools lite.

CPU - 2.53GHz
RAM - 4096MB
Video Card - Intel(R) HD Graphics (Core i3, 1723MB Memory)
Motherboard - Dell Inc. Model - 0WXY9J Version - A12
PSU - I don't kno it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried uninstalling Daemon Tools and rebooting?

There are reports that the patch might be causing the 0xc0000142 error, so you could try reverting back to the original unpatched game. Check in Start > Control Panel > Programs & Features to see if the patch can be uninstalled from there. If not, backup your game saves, then uninstall the game, reboot and reinstall without the patch.

Your onboard Intel graphics chip is below the game's minimum requirements, so I don't know if the game will work at all or if you'll need to reduce all the graphics settings.


----------



## Badders (Feb 23, 2012)

I cannot uninstall the patch from the control panel.
Il try uninstalling the game and hopefully the patch, then reinstalling it without the patch to see if it will work and not bring up the same error.
I have other graphics cards, so thats not a problem


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

don't bother
the intel video card won't be able to launch the game at all
I used to have a Geforce 9600 GT and the game struggled to play on 1280 x 800 low settings
you need at least a Geforce GTS 250 or ATI HD 4600+ to be able to play it well


----------

